# Challenging scroll work



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This one measures approximately 11" X 14" and is cut from 1/4" thick oak. I framed it behind lexan in a pine frame with an oak inlay. (I didn't really get the frame in the picture). This one was challenging to say the least. Very fragile and you had to be really careful around certain areas. All in all, a lot of fun.
Ken


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Ken, you have an amazing talent. Enough said.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Ken, that is astounding but I'm beginning to think you have WAY too much spare time on your hands ! :laughing:


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

WOWW!!

In a while, Chet.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

WOW, how long did that take you to do? It's awesome.
Nick


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*That's Not Talent. That's a Gift from God...*

You see something like this every now and then. It's truly a gift.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow, that is amazing detail. What kind of blade did you use? I recently got an older Delta scroll saw (40-440) and wonder if I could ever achieve such fine detail.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Kenbo there's a reason your "A Hall of Famer". Very nice work. At least you still get challenged.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

That's it. I quit scrolling.:laughing: Another mind-blower, Ken.

Rob


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ken --I thought I had patience, beautiful piece of scrolling art.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks a lot for all of the kind words guys. I'm suprised that I can get my head close enough to the computer to reply. It's slightly swelled at the moment. :laughing: I don't know how long this one took. The time just flew and I never really clocked it. I guess I should have. I cut this with a spiral blade. The work is not rotated because the blade has cutting edges on all sides. It is a much rougher cut, and it really takes a while to get used to moving the wood in different directions instead of just turning it but it was worth it. JohnK007, there's no reason that I can see why anyone can't do this type of cutting. The only problem might be vibration, in which case you just have to take a little more time in your cutting to avoid breaking the delicate parts.
Ken


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't like this talk of breaking delicate parts... :blink:

It is for that reason and projects like this that I'll leave the scrolling to dudes like you! Great work!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That's a piece of art to be sure. Beautiful work.


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

great job kenbo

im just going to get into scrolling as i purchased a used hegner that i just unloaded out of my pickup and into the shop.

someday maybe ill tackle a project like yours but i think ill start with some ornaments for the tree

keep up the good work and expect a few dumb questions from me in the future

kendall


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow thats just amazing


----------



## dragonslumber (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow Real Nice. 

Don


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*wow*

wow....beautiful :thumbsup:

ken u r so talented in so many areas....design, implimentation, skill with the medium.... not a politically correct question to this forum....but do u use your ability in other mediums? paintings, pencil drawings? carving? casting?..........


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Beautiful work Ken :thumbsup: That is very detailed work !


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

That is just simply amazing Ken.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have opened this thread and looked at the pictures 1/2 dozen times. I kept thinking I would have a comment good enough to express just how cool I think that is...I give up on that. I will just say I am very impressed and thanks for posting it. :thumbsup:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Good grief! Ken, you definitely keep inspiring... I actually like the portrait you posted a couple weeks back better than this, but this is simply amazing. Very well done.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you everyone. These are definitely very flattering comments. 
Julie, many years ago, I went to a specialized vocational art school, where my major was art. I spent many years painting, and designing many different things in many different styles. I spent 4 years at this school and worked in everything from oil paints, to pottery to watercolours, pastels, pencil, charcoal, glass sculpture and black and white photography, just to mention a small few. I even dabbled a little in stop animation. I don't paint very much anymore and a great deal of my projects are designed by someone else. (including this one) Once in a while, I break out the pencils and design my own pieces, but I find that there is a great deal of satifaction is cutting someone else's design and giving it a twist of your own. 
Ken


----------

